# "Shenandoah" for bassoon and piano



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi TC! It's probably been over a year since I've dropped by. In a week I'm starting the third year of my undergrad composition studies, and I realized it's been a while since I've shared anything here. This work is less of an arrangement than a fantasy on the American folk tune, "Shenandoah", composed for a program that was presented this summer at an annual conference of the IDRS in Redlands, CA.

I invite you to listen to it here and share feedback in this thread. I hope you enjoy!

This summer I also have been working on a pastiche symphony _à la galant_ (tisk tisk, I know-but the practice with orchestration is invaluable so hear me out). One movement can be found here at my soundcloud.

Enjoy!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Great piece! And what's more, you were able to get talented musicians to play it! I know how hard that can be...

Your harmonies remind me of Samuel Barber just a little bit. Keep up the good work.


----------

